# Idaho Retriever Club - Fall trial



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Open : 80 entries- Judges Ron Foley, Jim Peterson

the opening series consisted of a very challenging triple; thrown middle-Long left-flyer Rt...both the middle and left guns were retired...according to my sources the test was taking its toll and success rate was below 50%..the 1st series is finishing up this morning....


Qualifying Stake :19 entries Judges Anna Calvert, Camron Allen

all I know is that they were into the 4th series late in the afternoon on Friday


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Amateur : 55 entries, Judges Sally Foster and Jared Snarr

preliminary reports from one of my sources says the 1st series contains a flyer at 400 yards and a memory bird pushing 600 yards....will get a confirmation from an actual participant shortly


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I heard it was more like 650 plus.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

JamesTannery said:


> I heard it was more like 650 plus.


got two other reports , one from my brother who actually ran the test, and an 8pt++ AA judge and they both agreed it was in excess of 600 yards and the flyer was every bit of 400..the dogs cant even find the gunners...I hope this test was just an anomaly and not some trend....


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow that would be some big marks. I don't think I could see the gunners at that distance much less a bird in the air. A statement on my poor vision.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Huff said:


> Wow that would be some big marks. I don't think I could see the gunners at that distance much less a bird in the air.


ONE OF THE JUDGES KNOWS BETTER -

W. D. Connor


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

My dog did not do the 650 yard Am mark. She could see the big kite out there, but could not see bird in the air.

The jr. judge is waving a big white coat to signal the gunner at the long bird to throw. The gunner/bird thrower could not see the usual clip board signal etc.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Call backs?


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Picture of IRC Am Test


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 4th series...

7, 8, 19, 20, 23, 27, 28, 33, 34

40, 46, 53, 64, 66, 75, 77


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open results...

1st - 8 Ammo OH Bill Petrovish

2nd - 53 Kid Valerie Martin & Breck Howard OH Breck Howard

3rd - 33 Cappy Gary Zellner H Jerry Patopea

4th - 20 Kimber Gary Zellner H Jerry Patopea

RJam - 77 Tucker OH Bill Fruehling

Jams - 27, 34, 46, 64

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur Results:
1st - Kid O Breck Howard & Valerie Martin, H Breck Howard
2nd - Tab OH Rick Arnold
3rd- Alli OH Ellen McNeill (Congratulations to new AFC Roux's Blackthorn Banshee !!)
4th - Turbo OH Bill Fruehling
RJ - Comet OH Linda Harger
J- Dizzy OH Cindy Howard

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Open results...
> 
> *1st - 8 Ammo OH Bill Petrovish*
> *
> ...





U.S. Labradors said:


> Amateur Results:
> *1st - Kid O Breck Howard & Valerie Martin, H Breck Howard*
> 2nd - Tab OH Rick Arnold
> 3rd- Alli OH Ellen McNeill (Congratulations to new AFC Roux's Blackthorn Banshee !!)
> ...



Congrats to Mr. Petrovish on yet another OPEN win..what an amazing year

Congrats to to Pro Don Remein,Owner Valerie Martin, and handler Dr Breck Howard, this is the second trial in three weeks that Kid has finished 2nd in the Open and come back to win the Amateur


Congrats to all the others that finished and placed....Thanks to the Idaho Retriever Club, its members and volunteers who put the trial on and allowed us to run the trial....Thank you to all the judges for donating your time for the event


----------

